#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Programming biological cells is the next software revolution.

## Bhavya

Our current century is completely defined by a technological software revolution. computational biologist Sara-Jane Dunn in her TED talks said that " The cells in our body are like computer software: they're "programmed" to perform certain tasks at specific times. If we can better understand the process of our body cells, we can able to reprogram our body cells functions by ourselves." Isn't it sound great? Let's check out her TED Talks video here: https://bit.ly/2WHeFD3

----------

